

Death to the blogroll - cwan
http://imagethief.com/2011/07/death-to-the-blogroll/

======
joshuacc
"But, let’s face it, no one discovers blogs through blogrolls any more."

This is only true in certain parts of the techie world. There are lots of
bloggers who discover each other primarily through blogrolls, and only connect
on Twitter, etc. afterwards.

------
benatkin
TL;DR blogrolls aren't useful to me so I hereby declare them to be outdated.

